# Do Your Buns Have Light at Night? (poll)



## agnesthelion (May 31, 2012)

Sorry if this is a dumb thing to think of....but after you put your buns to bed for the night, is it pitch black where they sleep or do they have some sort of "nightlight" in the room they are in? Does it matter either way do you think? It's pitch black where Agnes sleeps and sometimes as I'm shutting of the lights for the night I feel bad for her like she needs light..........


----------



## ZRabbits (May 31, 2012)

The Z-Tribe is in our living room. When I go to bed I shut the lights off throughout the house, but always leave the stove light on. Small house, stove light does seep into the living room, so the Z-Tribe is not in a pitch black room. But I don't think they would mind the pitch black. I think it's more me that likes the soft light for them. 

K


----------



## agnesthelion (May 31, 2012)

My husband laughs at me at the things I think of for her. She is spoiled!!  at first I didn't even think twice about no light but now I wonder..........


----------



## Kipcha (May 31, 2012)

Ours have a night light.


----------



## JessicaK (Jun 1, 2012)

The first week or two, they had a night light (single LED powered by a camera battery).
Since they've settled in, I haven't been leaving a light on at night.


----------



## melbaby80 (Jun 1, 2012)

Hall way light is always on, so they have the door cracked with some light coming in and during the day they get the window opened to have a nice fresh breeze roll through the room.


----------



## LakeCondo (Jun 1, 2012)

I don't close the shades, so there's some street light coming in.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jun 1, 2012)

At first I didn't have any light at night, but when I had some bun sickness issues I started leaving a night light on so I could check in the middle of the night without waking them up. To be consistant I now leave on the night light. It is also good for my birds incase something startles them they can find their perches again.


----------



## Samara (Jun 1, 2012)

We have those plug in flashlights that also double as a nightlight when the room gets dark. We have them all around the house in case of an emergency or we lose power. Matthias is in the kitchen and there is one in there, Gubby and Molly are in the living room and there's one by the front door for them, and Atticus is on the third floor and there are 3 up there: one in each bedroom and one in the bathroom. 

They aren't overly bright, but enough that when your eyes adjust you can find your way around. 

Each of the buns have a place to duck their heads if they want pitch black...


----------



## agnesthelion (Jun 1, 2012)

Golly, maybe I should get her a nightlight then. The slider windows she has a view of (and gets fresh air and daylight through during the day) backs to a tree line in our neighborhood so it blocks street lights and moonlight so when I shut the lights off it is pitch black! Now I feel bad. I don't want it too bright so maybe I'll just get one of those lights that come on when it gets dark.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## 1357rabbitlover (Jun 1, 2012)

Mine live outside so there are lamp posts so they are never in complete darkness


----------



## gmas rabbit (Jun 1, 2012)

Derby has a night light, more for me than him. If I get up during the night I don't want to step on him. Being black and white he is hard to see in the dark. He just seems more relaxed with the light, or maybe it is me. lol


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 1, 2012)

We have a night light out in the hall to prevent those curse filled toe stubbings in the darkness.


----------



## kagerod (Jun 16, 2012)

For a while there, when they shared my bedroom, I gave them a nightlight to keep them from getting startled and thumping because of noises outside. Recently they've started to become used to the noises around and I just stopped giving them light, and then moved them into their own room. The trio almost never thumps at night anymore, and seem more relaxed about loud noises outside than I am!


----------



## Nelsons_Mom (Jun 16, 2012)

I have a night light. They used to be in my room, so they would thump a lot less often when they could see that the night time noise was me rolling over in my sleep, not a giant bunny eating monster.

They are no longer in my room, but they'll still be getting one. I like those soft glow green ones (not exactly sure what they're called) cause I feel they interfere with sleep less than the white light.


----------



## HopeG (Jun 16, 2012)

Oliver has a couple blue LED nightlights in the room he is in.


----------



## lizzym (Jun 17, 2012)

Aww, I've always turned off the lights for my bunnies. I figured that it would help them realize it's sleepy time.  Maybe I'll start leaving the hallway light on. :wink


----------



## LionheadLando (Jun 18, 2012)

We have a very very low watt nighlight. Plugs into a socket and emits a green/blue light that is very dim but bright enough to light an area in said room.


----------



## hayhaylizw (Jun 18, 2012)

Since mine lives in a hutch in the garage (since its hot outside) she doesn't have a night light. I consider them distracting...


----------



## wendymac (Jun 18, 2012)

My outside buns just get moonlight, but the inside ones have the hall light on. More for the humans, than the buns, but they're never completely in the dark.


----------



## patches2593 (Jun 18, 2012)

my bunny doesnt have a night light but my alarm clock is VERY bright so he's good and its not pitch black


----------



## agnesthelion (Jun 18, 2012)

It's been great reading these responses. I plan to get a very dim nightlight for Agnes. In the meantime I've been leaving the bathroom light on and shutting the door so enough light comes through the crack so she can see.


----------



## D012345678910 (Jun 18, 2012)

When it's bed time for us, Taurus goes into his room, which is a nursery that our master bedroom opens into. He has a large window for moon-gazing and that is what we mostly use as his "night light". When the moon is not in a viewable position for him, we use this: http://unclemilton.com/in_my_room/moon_in_my_room/as a substitute.


----------



## rabbitfarmer (Jun 18, 2012)

i voted pitch dark, but we do have a security light that may reach them (they're all outside)


----------



## MyJuneAngel (Jul 8, 2012)

Never thought about this. Ours are in a room that is off of our living room. The living room connects to the kitchen and I leave the light above the stove on at night (for my kids) so while they aren't in pitch black, they don't really have a light specifically for them. They don't seem to mind.


----------



## MiserySmith (Jul 12, 2012)

Lots of people leave lights on! Wow
I have rats, which are supposed to have 8 hours of darkness. All the small animals are in the bedroom so darkness for all during sleepy time.


----------



## agnesthelion (Jul 12, 2012)

Pitch blackness is "ahead" in the poll........

I'm still curious if buns can see better in the dark than we can....?


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Jul 12, 2012)

Since the fish tank stays on all night they have a very nice light from that.. not too bright, not too dark, its actually a very relaxing blueish color lol


----------



## luvthempigs (Jul 12, 2012)

No night lights in the bunny room. I turn the overhead light on when I get home from work and it stays on until Im ready for bed. Their room isnt completely dark as I do keep a night light on right outside their room. The room has lots of windows (two walls with three windows on each wall going across the entire length of the walls) so they get plenty of natural light during the day.


They also have their own radio which is on from morning until night time. I turn it off when the light is turned off. And no, they dont get to choose what channel to listen to :biggrin2:


----------



## luvthempigs (Jul 12, 2012)

MyBabyHasPaws wrote:


> Since the fish tank stays on all night they have a very nice light from that.. not too bright, not too dark, its actually a very relaxing blueish color lol



You leave your tank lights on all night?


----------



## Blue eyes (Jul 13, 2012)

I didn't know which one to choose in the poll. They don't have a night light, but they're not in pitch dark (unless the moon is new or there are heavy clouds).It's really rare for us to have cloud cover (330 days of sunshine a year :coolness. 

There are windows where they are and the curtains stay open. No light from street lights visible.

I guess I'd say they are in natural nighttime light. ?


----------



## Ellie (Jul 14, 2012)

Does anyone think it's actually problematic to have them in the dark at night? 

We don't have anything, but live in a very old house with barely any plugs... might be hard to find a spot to plug a night light in.


----------



## Blue eyes (Jul 14, 2012)

*Ellie wrote: *


> Does anyone think it's actually problematic to have them in the dark at night?
> 
> We don't have anything, but live in a very old house with barely any plugs... might be hard to find a spot to plug a night light in.


I know our rabbits are all domestic, but their wild cousins sleep in dark burrows, right? I wouldn't think all dark is a problem.


----------



## luvthempigs (Jul 14, 2012)

I dont think all dark at night is a problem I just prefer a bit of light.


----------

